

Determining User Need Through Innocent Questions - Dylanlacey
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/11/a-hack-for-managing-business-relationships.php?

======
tlack
I've started doing the basic version of this: in my case, before I quote
something, I'll ask for a detailed written explanation of what it is, even if
I will still meet with them to discuss it further and think through my part of
the estimate. You'd be surprised how many people don't have the energy to even
summarize their thoughts on paper.

But I wonder how he uses this technique with his specific examples. He asks
for an introduction to someone else _before the first meeting_ , or after
business has been conducted? As a means of weeding out the nonserious, you'd
have to introduce the "ask" early on in the process..

------
Dylanlacey
I thought this was a really simple, powerful idea with a lot of merit.

Even if you don't follow the premise that people who have a need will reply
rapidly, you can still discard their request (with discretion) because clearly
they're not good customers... They Want but won't work with you to help you
Give, they just want to Take.

Ooo, Metaphoric.

